# Homestead FS--S.IN--close to Louisville KY



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

this is our ad from craig's list
Palmyra IN Mini-farm only $82,000

Only 35 minutes from Louisville! 5 acre mini-farm with 5bd/3bath MH.

Brand new barn-7 stalls, large workshop, two chicken/rabbit
buildings, hay and equiptment storage. 4 fenced pastures(and room to
grow), large established organic garden(certified through Certified
Naturally Grown). Established fruit orchards--apple, peach, apricot,
pear trees--over 20! Huge blackberry stand. Large landscaped bird and
butterfly gardens. Large pond.

Home has been newly painted with new laminate hardwood throughout.
There are five bedrooms and three full baths. Master bdrm has a large
bathroom w/ garden tub. Fireplace, family room, and separate laundry
room. Huge deck out back and a large covered front porch. Lots of
storage! Stove, side-by-side fridge, washer/dryer, and microwave
stay! HUGE kitchen.
Heat/AC: Electric furnace and ventless propane heaters. 990 gallon
propane tank stays! Central air unit or window. Water heater only 2
years old. There is a wood play gym in the back yard. Storm/storage
cellar.

Property has some woods and Blue river frontage at the rear! It is
located only 3 miles off the main state road! This was our dream mini-
farm that we worked hard to establish--we had to move suddenly due to
health issues. Very little work to have an established-income
producing farm or homestead as early as next summer! very quiet-good
neighbors.

Some pasture-back of barn-black berry stand
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h103/grace_inspired/DSC01734.jpg
Milking stall in barn
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h103/grace_inspired/DSC02076.jpg
FR chicken pasture and house
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h103/grace_inspired/DSC01752.jpg
Living rm
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h103/grace_inspired/DSC01575.jpg
some pasture/woods
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h103/grace_inspired/DSC01745.jpg
one Back view
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h103/grace_inspired/DSC01106.jpg
one front view
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h103/grace_inspired/DSC01245.jpg
Please contact us if these links don't work. I seem to be having
picture link trouble lately!

Priced for quick sell--will consider possible contract. Serious
inquiries only, please! Please leave a phone number with your email
to set up an appointment.

Blessings,
Christina


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I love it. And the price and terms seem so reasonable.

I wish it were realistic for me to pack up and move across country but it isn't.

I'm sitting here looking out the window at snow. Does it snow in Kentucky?

I don't know what the market in Kentucky is, but a place like yours at that price in this area would be unheard of. I did pay less than that for my place two years ago, but I have an old double-wide on 5 acres of hillside; no outbuildings of any kind. No fencing (in progress now). None of the other amenities you listed. And I got a deal.

Are you sure you have to move?

Janis


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

As I was looking over your photos, I thought to myself , "Self..if that were my place and I had health issues, I'd crawl around the ground like the gal in the Andrew Wyeth painting before I'd sell it." Then I noticed your name..Christina..LOL..of course, the name of the famous painting is "Christina's World"..
I'm sad for you that you have to move.. :Bawling:


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Obviously, this is a great deal for someone. I lived for a couple of years in Rocky Meadow and Corydon. It is beautiful. A great place to visit is Milltown; there is a great restaurant there in an old lodge hall, complete with garden out back for the salads. and L'vul is a short drive away with everything a city has to offer, from great art supplies to coffee to sign painters who do gold leaf to snotty interior decorators. There is a college on the south side, where Bardstown Rd. hits the slab; the college has a pastry school and a retail outlet with desserts that are out of this world. Bardstown Rd. is the hippie/eclectic/artsy/bohemian area that is fun to hang out on. Another neat place to visit is Leavenworth, Ind, below Corydon. Anyone who buys this piece of property will have chosen well. I could live in that area again, 'cept my heart is in the Ozarks, not Innianna.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

daum.....now i wish I had the $$ to snap that up! I would be close to some great hiking areas!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

bostonlesley said:


> As I was looking over your photos, I thought to myself , "Self..if that were my place and I had health issues, I'd crawl around the ground like the gal in the Andrew Wyeth painting before I'd sell it." Then I noticed your name..Christina..LOL..of course, the name of the famous painting is "Christina's World"..
> I'm sad for you that you have to move.. :Bawling:


I'm thinking it is most probably somebody else's health problems, like a parent maybe. It's a wonderful place and it probably breaks the OPs heart to have to sell it.

donsgal


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello. Do you have any pictures of the outside of the house? Would also like a better pic of the outside of the barn and of the pond. Do you have deer there? What year is the MH? Thanks.


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

I actually uploaded some decent photos.--and I'm sorry-but I don't have one uploaded of the barn exterior. I will try to do that. The house wasa 97. Deer-yes--they bed down in the back field and woods. It is a our daughter's health issues. She is doing much better with some alternative treatments we've sought inthe city....and yes, we are grieving the"loss" of this. Life has happened and the kids come first....
Here is the front of the house
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h103/grace_inspired/DSC02210.jpg
Family room
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h103/grace_inspired/DSC02200.jpg
Kitchen
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h103/grace_inspired/DSC02204.jpg
Some fun pics of last season 
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h103/grace_inspired/DSC01922.jpg
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h103/grace_inspired/DSC01865.jpg
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h103/grace_inspired/DSCF0003.jpg
Blue river in back
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h103/grace_inspired/DSC01808.jpg
Looking towards the back of the property-pardon the rear
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h103/grace_inspired/DSC01749.jpg

Email: [email protected]

Christina


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Good looking kids. I too am sorry you are having to sell your place, but you are right about putting your kids first. Houses and land come and go, but you will always have family. I hope your daughter's health improves.


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

Now offering down payment assistance or rent-to -own contract
www.freewebs.com/palmyrapropertyforsale/ 

 Christina


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

What a beautiful home!! I know you'll have no problem selling this home, I wish we could buy it  I hope your daughter gets better real soon!!


----------



## thousandhills (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey,

wow looks really cool wish i could get a job down there and move on what money i have i live up by lafayette,IN. I thought you guys wiould have sold it along time ago.


----------

